# Details required for Critical Skill Visa



## rajsa (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Can you please suggest me if I need an assessment letter from IITPSA for Critical Skill Visa? I am already registered with IITPSA and have a membership certificate.

Also I have gathered the following documents for Critical Skill Visa application. Can you please suggest if I am missing anything?

- Medical Certificate
- Radiology Certificate
- Yellow Fever Certificate
- PCC from all countries I have stayed
- SAQA Certificate
- IITPSA Membership Certificate
- CV
- Education Docs
- Experience Docs

Another doubt is, I am in SA on a Dependent Visa, can I apply in South Africa or do I need to apply from my home country for Critical Skill Visa?

Please suggest.

Thanks in advance.
Raj.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

A "dependent" visa is, I am assuming, an Accompanying type of Relative Visa? You can then apply from within SA.


----------



## rajsa (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reply LegalMan.

I applied for dependent visa in India based on PR. But I was issued a visa which have a heading of visitor visa but in condition it says to join spouse based on valid permit expiring XX/XX/XXXX, which refers to the quota permit before PR (which I hope comes under spouse visa or dependent visa). In this case can I still apply in South Africa?

Also can you please confirm if my list of documents is complete or am I missing any document?

Thanks,
Raj.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hugely confusing. A Critical Skills Visa has nothing to do with a Relative's Visa - totally different.

You might be able to apply in SA depending on the conditions on or of your current visa.

No, I cannot confirm lists of documents on this forum.


----------



## rajsa (Oct 30, 2014)

Can I email you with my details and visa copy, so that you can understand the situation and help me better?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

rajsa said:


> Can I email you with my details and visa copy, so that you can understand the situation and help me better?


Of course!


----------



## havokk2312 (Mar 24, 2013)

hi, myself krishna.. i have completed bca (bachelord of computer applications) & Msc.IT. iam into computer netowrks. i completed certifications like mcse (2003 server), mcts(2008 server), mcsa (2012 server), ccna, scsa(solaris 10), cehcertified ethical hacker).. i've checked the list of shortage skills... my profession is listed in that...iam thinking of to apply for critical skills visa. i don't have work experience. can some kindly explain me the proccess and requirements briefly.. say like what documents should i prepare,requirement of work experience is required, medical tests,costs involved n bank balance to show if ny etc...does 1 need to have work experience inorder to apply for this visa?? PS: my bca was fr 3 years & Msc.IT was fr 2 years. thanks in advance


----------

